# beginner golf clubs



## Knighty (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi all, i started to play golf the other day and im going to really get into it and i was wondering if anyone knew what golf clubs or a set i should get as a beginner?

Thanks all, Knighty.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Do yourself a favor, check out the Buy/Sell in your local newspaper, or the local on-line Swap Shop and see if you can pick up a second hand set. This way you won't bw laying out a lot of cash only to find that golf is not your cup of tea. Also a lot of times theres some high quality equipment going at a substantially reduced prices. Equipment like Callaway, TaylorMade, Ping, Tour Edge, just to name a few. Equipment like Ram, Spalding, PowerBuilt are good starter sets that will more then suit your purpose. A reasonable starter set should run between 150-300 bucks. Good Hunting...

Del


----------



## Knighty (Aug 15, 2007)

wicked, thanks mate!


----------



## CallowayBig12 (May 3, 2007)

I would just check out your local sports shop that has a golf section - Your new to the game so you probably don't want to spend to much money on it. I would just get a set and then throughout sometime keep adding to the clubs


----------



## Mike-A (Sep 22, 2007)

second hand set, you can get good stuff, in good shape for a fraction of the price, if you get hooked on the game, then you can fine tune your set if you need to in the upcoming years... Good luck.


PS I have been playing 4 years and still have the used Titleist DCI's I bought for $150


----------



## silkyuk9 (May 23, 2006)

personally if i was starting out now i would go to my pro shop or go to a fitting day at a driving range and get clubs fitted for you. The first clubs i bought was Donnay basically because they were cheap and cheerful. After a period of time i bought some wilson 1200 off the shelf from american golf. Once i started to improve i moved on to Callaway X14 again off the shelf, this time i did not feel comfortable with the clubs so i bought some Nike slingshots because a friend had some and he hit them well. I thought they were too big on the sole and i could not get through the rough. I traded them in for fitted Ping G5 irons. These irons are perfect for me and my game. Really what i am saying is do not buy from the shelf get some irons fitted to suit you and in the long run you might save money rather than do as i did and pay for 3 sets in less that 2 years a nd pay though the teeth. 

At the end of the day if you see a pro or go to a local driving range that has fitting facilities you will get something that suits you. Off the shelf is not a good idea in my opinion.


----------

